# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  [پاسخ برگ خام جهت تست زنی:ویرایش شده آماده چاپ در برگه a4]

## Dr.Chamran

*بسم الله
سلام
*
*در این پست پاسخبرگ خام رو که توسط خودم ویرایش شده در اندازه برگA4 جهت استفاده دوستان قرار می دم.
این پاسخنامه در دو طرح شماره دار و بی شماره که در هرصفحه 290 تست جهت زدن وجود دار طراحی شده.
نمونه را در زیر مشاهده می کنید.گوشه صفحه میتونید اطلاعات مربوط به تست زدن رو وارد کنید.
البته اگه نیاز به ویرایش داشت بگید تا ویرایش کنم.

این عکس ها نمونه اند.قابل چاپ نیستند.*



ک-تست: کتاب تست
*
شما میتونید 80 برگ بی شماره و 20 برگ شماره دار پشت ورو چاپ کنید که جمعا میشه 200 پاسخبرگ(صفحه).تو شهر ما در این تعداد هر برگ A4 پشت و رو 80 تومن و یک رو 60 تومن هست(سیاه سفید).که  قیمت در حد 100 برگ پشت و رو میشه 8000 تومن.
**می ارزه.**البته تعداد چاپ دلخواه است.

 میتونید به صورت افقی فنر بزنید.هم زیبا تر میشه هم برای تست زدن راحت تره.
مثل زیر



به هر حال گاج هم یک کتاب پاسخبرگ دارد که 13000 تومن قیمت دارد.


لینک دانلود:                upload.ir
*

----------


## Hellion

دوستان میتونن پاسخبرگای زیر رو به صورت رایگان دانلود کنن و هر چقدر خواستن برن پرینت بگیرن .. ...  

پاسخبرگ اول : pasokh_barg_2
پاسخبرگ دوم : Pasokh name 300_taee-{www.konkurchi.ir}
پاسخبرگ سوم : pasokh_barg
پاسخبرگ چهارم : pasokh_barg_2

دانلود کنید و لذت ببرید ...

----------


## Mr.Dr

آقا این هم پاسخبرگ کاظم قلمچی  :Yahoo (4): 



*دانلود فایل اصلی*

----------


## Hellion

> آقا این هم پاسخبرگ کاظم قلمچی


فایلشو داری اگه آپ کنی لینک بدی ممنون میشم فدات ..

----------


## magicboy

ببخشیدا ببخشدا اینا واس چی خوبه
 ینی روشتون واس استفاده از اینا چیه 
من هر تستی ک میزنم باید جوابشو ببینم بعد برم تست بعد خصوصا اختصاصیا

----------


## Mr.Dr

> فایلشو داری اگه آپ کنی لینک بدی ممنون میشم فدات ..


تو پست اصلی قرار داده شد  :Yahoo (1): 
خواهش میکنم.

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> دوستان میتونن پاسخبرگای زیر رو به صورت رایگان دانلود کنن و هر چقدر خواستن برن پرینت بگیرن .. ...  
> 
> پاسخبرگ اول : pasokh_barg_2
> پاسخبرگ دوم : Pasokh name 300_taee-{www.konkurchi.ir}
> پاسخبرگ سوم : pasokh_barg
> پاسخبرگ چهارم : pasokh_barg_2
> 
> دانلود کنید و لذت ببرید ...





> آقا این هم پاسخبرگ کاظم قلمچی 
> 
> 
> 
> *دانلود فایل اصلی*



دوستان ممنون از اینایی که گذاشتید.ولی برای برگهa4 کوچیک در میان.و همه شماره دارن.

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> ببخشیدا ببخشدا اینا واس چی خوبه
>  ینی روشتون واس استفاده از اینا چیه 
> من هر تستی ک میزنم باید جوابشو ببینم بعد برم تست بعد خصوصا اختصاصیا


خوب هر کسی یه روشی داره.این نوع روش برای سنجش خود مفیده.

----------


## Hellion

> دوستان ممنون از اینایی که گذاشتید.ولی برای برگهa4 کوچیک در میان.و همه شماره دارن.


میخواین از a4 بعکسم بزارم .. نه حاجی درست در میاد اینایی که گذاشتم ...

----------


## sahar.parnia

مرسی ازتون خیلی دنبالش بودم.
گاج چند صفحست مگه ک 13 تومن؟
شماره هم داره تستها؟

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> مرسی ازتون خیلی دنبالش بودم.
> گاج چند صفحست مگه ک 13 تومن؟
> شماره هم داره تستها؟


فقط میفهمم 100 صفحه هست.

----------


## remus

> ببخشیدا ببخشدا اینا واس چی خوبه
>  ینی روشتون واس استفاده از اینا چیه 
> من هر تستی ک میزنم باید جوابشو ببینم بعد برم تست بعد خصوصا اختصاصیا


سلام دوست خوبم..من كه خودم واسه آزموناي جامع ازش استفاده ميكنم..مثلا همين الان كه تو دوران جمع بندي هستيم و داريم روش سه روز يكبار رو پياده ميكنيم، آزمون هاي شبيه ساز كنكور از خودمون ميگيريم كه بايد تو پاسخبرگ زده شن

اينم بهت بگم كه اينكاري كه تو ميگي اشتباه ترين كار ممكنه..اينكه يه تستو بزني و سريع بريع پاسخ ببيني خيلي اشتباهه..حتي اگه اول راه باشي و تايم و آزمون جامع يا مبحثي هم در كار نباشه....اينكار شديدا به مديريت زمان لطمه ميزنه..حتي اگه ميخواي 5 تا دونه تست بزني يه تايمي رو تعيين كن و تست بزن و آخر سر برو جوابارو ببين..اگرم جواب يكيش رو نميدونستي ردش كن

اينكارو نكني شديدا به كنكورت لطمه ميزني

موفق باشي

----------


## tavakoli

پرینت دوورو نامردا میگن 100 نمی ارزه پاسخبرگ بهتر در میاد

----------


## SEYED REZA

> آقا این هم پاسخبرگ کاظم قلمچی 
> 
> 
> 
> *دانلود فایل اصلی*


سلام 

شمارنده طرف875340505 هستش كه يعني از سال ٨٧ ثبت نام قلم بوده  و تاريخ ازمونمش ٢٠ شهريوره ! ٥٣٤٠ هم كد اون شهرستانه در قلم چي !! خخخ پليسي شد

----------


## Mr.Dr

> سلام 
> 
> شمارنده طرف875340505 هستش كه يعني از سال ٨٧ ثبت نام قلم بوده  و تاريخ ازمونمش ٢٠ شهريوره ! ٥٣٤٠ هم كد اون شهرستانه در قلم چي !! خخخ پليسي شد


 @Alireza.arvin  :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## SEYED REZA

> @Alireza.arvin


ممد كاظمبگم غلط كردم كافيه ؟؟ 

يا داري يار جمع ميكني 

اقا اينا مخن ميزنن نا كارم ميكنن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Alireza.arvin

> ممد كاظمبگم غلط كردم كافيه ؟؟ 
> 
> يا داري يار جمع ميكني 
> 
> اقا اينا مخن ميزنن نا كارم ميكنن


دوست من خبری نیست ! جربان اینه که این پاسخبرگ که عکسش گذاشته شده و شما اطلاعاتش رو از اون کد های بالا در آوردی مال منه و به همین خاطر من منشن شدم  :Yahoo (4):  
اوکی ؟

----------


## asas

این پاسخبرگها به هیچ وجه شبیه پاسخبرگ کنکور نیس

----------


## Lovelife

کسی پاسخبرگ کنکور رو داره؟

----------


## this

سلام
نرم افزار تست زن هم هست تو مایکت
پاسخنامه تستی برای اندرویده
اگه به جای برگه بخاین از گوشیتون استفاده کنید
حتما یه نگا بهش بندازید

https://myket.ir/app/ir.sadeghmohamadi.testzan

----------


## ftm_mlh

بچه ها کسی برگه ی تست زنی داره بزاره اینجا واسه دانلود؟؟ ن عین اینایی ک گذاشتن.... واسه کتاب تستام میخوام ک تو خونه تست بزنم دیگه مجبور نباشم هی شماره ی تستا رو بنویسم ...ینی واسه آزمون نمیخاما ... :Yahoo (22): ............تو این سایته گذاشته ولی نمیدونم چرا واسه من باز نمیشه....    قدم به قدم تا کنکور - دانلود برگه تست زنی

----------


## heengameeh

خب چرا پاسخبرگ گاج نمیگیری؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ftm_mlh

> خب چرا پاسخبرگ گاج نمیگیری؟


پول ندارم :Yahoo (10): ......گاج پاسخبرگ داره عایا؟چجوریه؟ندیدمش

----------


## ftm_mlh

> خب چرا پاسخبرگ گاج نمیگیری؟


گاج رو ک میگه عین پاسخبرگ کنکوره .......من واسه کتاب تستام میخوام  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## ftm_mlh

بچه ها حوصله ی تاپیک زدن ندارم راهنمایی کنین عژیژان :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Hossein.A

> بچه ها حوصله ی تاپیک زدن ندارم راهنمایی کنین عژیژان


سلام
از اینجا دانلود کنین

----------


## ftm_mlh

> سلام
> از اینجا دانلود کنین


گفتم از این مدلیا منظورم نیست  :Yahoo (2): ....مثلن فیزیک گاج هزار و خوردده ای تست داره تو این ک نمیشه جواب داد از طرفی حوصلمم نمیشه بیام از 1 تا هزار بنویسم واسه این همه کتاب ....اگ جایی هست واسه دانلود راحت دانلود کنم توش تست بزنم ........یه چیزی مث اینا مد نظرمهhttps://www.bargozideha.com/share/4p...B2%D9%86%DB%8C

----------


## AmirHM

> گفتم از این مدلیا منظورم نیست ....مثلن فیزیک گاج هزار و خوردده ای تست داره تو این ک نمیشه جواب داد از طرفی حوصلمم نمیشه بیام از 1 تا هزار بنویسم واسه این همه کتاب ....اگ جایی هست واسه دانلود راحت دانلود کنم توش تست بزنم ........یه چیزی مث اینا مد نظرمهhttps://www.bargozideha.com/share/4pnl58bd-%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%84%D9%88%D8%AF-%D8%A8%D8%B1%DA%AF%D9%87-%D8%AA%D8%B3%D8%AA-%D8%B2%D9%86%DB%8C


بهترین کار خرید این کتابه. شماره گذاریش راحته ( راهنمایی کرده در این مورد)

----------


## heengameeh

> پول ندارم......گاج پاسخبرگ داره عایا؟چجوریه؟ندیدمش


نمیدونم منظورت چطور پاسخبرگیه...از همین معمولیا دیگه...مثل پاسخبرگ کنکور شماره سوال رو داره و ۴ تا گردالی جلوش

----------


## sajad kazemi

*پاسخ برگ مبحثی   نارنجی سایز کوچیک .... من استفاده میکردم خیلی عالی بود . واسه شماره گذاری مثلا اگه بخای از تست ۱۲۶۰ تا ۱۳۰۰ هم بزنی بهت گفته چیکار کنی ... هر صفحه هم جای تحلیل تستها و یادداشت داره . 

اینم لینکش : پاسخ برگ مبحثی نارنجی

این که میگم سایز کوچیکشه تقریبا اندازه این لقمه های مهروماه هست  .........  نارنجی یه پاسخبرگ دیگه هم داره که قد برگه A4 هست با اون اشتباه نکنی  ...*

----------


## ftm_mlh

> *پاسخ برگ مبحثی   نارنجی سایز کوچیک .... من استفاده میکردم خیلی عالی بود . واسه شماره گذاری مثلا اگه بخای از تست ۱۲۶۰ تا ۱۳۰۰ هم بزنی بهت گفته چیکار کنی ... هر صفحه هم جای تحلیل تستها و یادداشت داره . 
> 
> اینم لینکش : پاسخ برگ مبحثی نارنجی
> 
> این که میگم سایز کوچیکشه تقریبا اندازه این لقمه های مهروماه هست  .........  نارنجی یه پاسخبرگ دیگه هم داره که قد برگه A4 هست با اون اشتباه نکنی  ...*


کاش از یکی از صفحاتش عکس مینداختی ببینم چ شکلیه

----------


## Ngizz

آقا تا جایی که من یادمه پاسخبرگ کنکور توی هر ستون 40 تا تست هست درسته؟! کسی این مدل پاسخبرگ رو نداره بفرسته من برای کنکورام از اونا استفاده کنم؟! من هرچی پاسخبرگ دارم ستونی 50 تا تسته میخواستم دستم به ترتیب اون اصلیه عادت کنه ولی هرجا میگردم نیست لطفا کسی داره بفرسته

----------


## Matean

توشهرشما پشت ورو۸۰تومن میگیرن؟هولی شت اینجا هزارتومنه

----------


## Ngizz

دقیقا پاسخبرگش اینجوریه ولی این تاره کسی بلد نیست واضحش کنه یا پی دی اف واضحش رو نداره  :Yahoo (2):

----------

